# Best Timpani Library??



## The Darris (May 18, 2014)

I am in the market for a Timpani library. Now, I understand that there is only a couple of Single Timpani libraries out there and that some of the best are found in full percussion libraries. I would love for anyone who has multiple Timpani instruments to show some comparisons between them as this is a hard thing to find elsewhere. Below are the libraries I am looking at. In addition to any comparison recordings (thanks in advance) any information regarding the actual use of the instrument is much needed as well. Thank you.

VSL Special Edition Vol. 1 Percussion & More
Orchestral Tools: The Timpani
FT Samples: Timpani On Fire Vol. 1 (Any info on Vol 2??)
Spitfire Audio: Percussion Redux
ProjectSam: True Strke 1 (I have Orchestral Essentials but I am not fond of the Timpani sound in it.)
Any other people can think of?

Again, I need a very convincing Timpani but I am also limited on system resources which is why I was hesitant to put up OT and FT's single Timp library. I am mostly interested in VSL Special Edition's Percussion versus Spitfire's Percussion. I have a lot of SF libraries but cost is something of an issue currently. I just need some moral support and guidance from users out there. Thanks again.

-Chris


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 18, 2014)

Do you want to play detailed timp parts, or do you just want it to go boom?


----------



## MichaelL (May 18, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun May 18 said:


> Do you want to play detailed timp parts, or do you just want it to go boom?




Now, you got me intrigued Nick! What is your answer to "detailed?"

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## The Darris (May 18, 2014)

Detailed preferably. I am working on some new music that is somewhat in the style of Fantasy film/orchestral adventure music that needs a very good timpani sound on it.


----------



## G.E. (May 18, 2014)

Here's a comparison between cineperc and spitfire perc.Sorry if the example sucks but it's all I have at the moment.I used the same midi in both examples with cineperc's default full mix and spitfire's tree 100% + close mic at 80% .

https://soundcloud.com/bizzysgs/sets/timpani-comparison

They're both great in my opinion and I don't really prefer one over the other.However I find that when using Cineperc in general,I have to cut out a bit of the low frequencies because it sounds too boomy.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 18, 2014)

http://www.wavesfactory.com/w-timpani.php

Bought recently(while I own vls se percussion;not too fond of really) and think to my ears is very useful
not to metnion that it costs 9.95 euros


----------



## Izolus (May 18, 2014)

G.E. @ 18th May 2014 said:


> Here's a comparison between cineperc and spitfire perc.Sorry if the example sucks but it's all I have at the moment.I used the same midi in both examples with cineperc's default full mix and spitfire's tree 100% + close mic at 80% .
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bizzysgs/sets/timpani-comparison
> 
> They're both great in my opinion and I don't really prefer one over the other.However I find that when using Cineperc in general,I have to cut out a bit of the low frequencies because it sounds too boomy.



I think if the OP went for one of these I'd personally recommend Cineperc's. I'm no judge when it comes to this but Cineperc's sounds a lot clearer and dryer, which is normally what you want .



amorphosynthesis @ 18th May 2014 said:


> http://www.wavesfactory.com/w-timpani.php
> 
> Bought recently(while I own vls se percussion;not too fond of really) and think to my ears is very useful
> not to metnion that it costs 9.95 euros



That's astonishingly good value :D.


----------



## TSU (May 18, 2014)

G.E. @ 5.19.2014 said:


> Here's a comparison between cineperc and spitfire perc.Sorry if the example sucks but it's all I have at the moment.I used the same midi in both examples with cineperc's default full mix and spitfire's tree 100% + close mic at 80% .
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bizzysgs/sets/timpani-comparison
> 
> They're both great in my opinion and I don't really prefer one over the other.However I find that when using Cineperc in general,I have to cut out a bit of the low frequencies because it sounds too boomy.



There is different dynamics curve in Spitfire timpani so it performs much harder.
I recommend not to use the same MIDI data for comparisons.
This example is just compare mf of Cineperc and f of Spitfire timpani as I hear.
I am not defending Spitfire or Cinesamples.


----------



## The Darris (May 18, 2014)

amorphosynthesis @ Sun May 18 said:


> http://www.wavesfactory.com/w-timpani.php
> 
> Bought recently(while I own vls se percussion;not too fond of really) and think to my ears is very useful
> not to metnion that it costs 9.95 euros



Just to be clear, there are no other articulations within this library? Just hits with multiple round robin and velocity layers? Regardless, that does sound good and the price is ridiculously awesome.

Thanks G.E. That comparison is nice. I do like CinePerc but I am holding on out it until I get the budget to go crazy on percussion. I have been on the fence with Spitfire's percussion for a very long time because the price is just a little too much, every time I think about getting it.

Does anyone own Orchestral Tool's Timpani? I would love to know how it performs on your system. The only thing I really dislike about it is the fact that if has so many patches. I would prefer a more playable single patch if capable.


----------



## ssb (May 18, 2014)

I got CinePerc during a major sale and I'm more than pleased with it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 18, 2014)

I played the Orchestral Tools timps through headphones at a NAMM show last year, and it sounded freaking amazing. But I haven't tried all the others.

VSL is very detailed, and they tend to record every technique known to man (of every instrument). Boom-boom timps...well, EastWest's are great for that - you load and play.

I don't know Spitfire and Cineperc. The Vir2 percussion library is quite good and has a lot of recorded timp articulations - although it doesn't sound exciting out of the box.

I personally just want velocity-layered timps that I can play from the keyboard, maybe a choice of hard or soft mallets. Recorded rolls are not my...kettle of drums, or something.

Same with mallet instruments. But I used to play orchestral percussion back in the day, and mallets are probably my second best instrument, so my preferences may be different.


----------



## The Darris (May 18, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun May 18 said:


> But I used to play orchestral percussion back in the day, and mallets are probably my second best instrument, so my preferences may be different.



Thanks for the advice. I am kinda the same way. I play percussion as well and most recently performed in an orchestral concert on timpani. It would be nice to have a library that is capable of performing on the keyboard with just really detailed hits and round robin that make it extremely hard to hear the dreaded machine gun effect or synth-like nature. 

With that said, I am kinda leaning towards the Waves Factory Timpani as it is 100% dependent on your performance which means 1 track of midi data and zero keyswitches. It is worth the price for now.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 18, 2014)

http://evolutionseries.com/?page_id=1714

Evolution Series - World Percussion 2 - Europe has 2 great soundig Timpani sets!
Only 99$ (Including a host of other great Instruments)


----------



## muk (May 19, 2014)

Another one to consider:

http://www.ftsamples.com/products/timpani-on-fire-vol-1

Weighs in at 79€.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (May 19, 2014)

I use OT's The Timpani, and its terrific. Lots of flexibility!


----------



## fratveno (May 19, 2014)

this ain't bad either 
http://www.soundsondemand.com/found.asp/timpani/xl_timpani_classic/en/1 (http://www.soundsondemand.com/found.asp ... assic/en/1)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 19, 2014)

Anthony N.Putson @ Mon May 19 said:


> I use OT's The Timpani, and its terrific. Lots of flexibility!



I use the timps in EWQLSO and True Strike, but the only thing keeping from buying the Orchestral Tools timp, which as Nick said sounding amazing at NAMM, is that I am waiting for the one in the upcoming (no I do not have a release date) Hollywood Orchestral Percussion.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 19, 2014)

Some timps for MachFive 3 here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7fckmYAv60


----------



## The Darris (May 19, 2014)

Anthony N.Putson @ Mon May 19 said:


> I use OT's The Timpani, and its terrific. Lots of flexibility!



How is OT's Timp performance on your system though? I wouldn't say I have a weak system but OT's libraries always put a strain on it.


----------



## ThomasL (May 19, 2014)

Interesting that no one has mentioned these yet:
http://www.westgatestudios.com/timpani.htm


----------



## ThomasL (May 19, 2014)

MA-Simon @ 2014-05-19 said:


> http://evolutionseries.com/?page_id=1714
> 
> Evolution Series - World Percussion 2 - Europe has 2 great soundig Timpani sets!
> Only 99$ (Including a host of other great Instruments)


Interesting, didn't know they were available separately, thanks...


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (May 19, 2014)

I do love the Cineperc timpani. Also great timp in HZ Percussion!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 19, 2014)

I just realized this is a non sequitur:



> But I used to play orchestral percussion back in the day, and mallets are probably my second best instrument



It's true, but of course timps aren't mallet instruments.  What I was thinking is that I also have no use for recorded marimba and xylophone rolls.


----------



## tmm (May 19, 2014)

Not that I'd ever recommend it just for the percussion / timps, but on the off chance you're also looking for a whole (enormous) orchestra, and you're looking for massive sounding timps, the timpani in 8Dio's 8W are truly unmatched (IMO) for power, clarity, and mixing flexibility.


----------



## The Darris (May 19, 2014)

tmm @ Mon May 19 said:


> Not that I'd ever recommend it just for the percussion / timps, but on the off chance you're also looking for a whole (enormous) orchestra, and you're looking for massive sounding timps, the timpani in 8Dio's 8W are truly unmatched (IMO) for power, clarity, and mixing flexibility.



rant= "Not to rant in my own thread buy I am not a fan of 8dio and more so the V8P program. Sure, it is great for those die hard fans that have spent money here and there over the years but having to spend $1999 for the opportunity to spend a minimum of $999 on "special" products is just so hoaky to me that I can't justify spending my money on a company that does that. I have never been convinced by any of their products as they just don't create a sound I like for my style. I know other companies have Bespoke lines that are for working professionals which I totally understand but selling private libraries to those who have spent thousands already seems unethical to me, that is my own personal beliefs though. I am sure those who have spent the money on it are more than happy because, well, they already spent a couple grand on 8dio products so they must be fans and satisfied. 

Couple the above reason with the possibility that I would be banned from buying any of their products for stating my opinions in an open forum then that is even more reason for me NOT to be a consumer of 8dio products." /rant


----------



## G.E. (May 19, 2014)

> Couple the above reason with the possibility that I would be banned from buying any of their products for stating my opinions in an open forum then that is even more reason for me NOT to be a consumer of 8dio products." /rant


You make it sound like it already happened to someone ? Did it ? By the way, I will understand if you don't want to answer this for the sake of not turning the thread into a flame war.(potentially) 

Though I personally think the way in which they did the Adagio series is a step forward in the right direction for sample libraries.


----------



## The Darris (May 19, 2014)

G.E. @ Mon May 19 said:


> You make it sound like it already happened to someone ? Did it ? By the way, I will understand if you don't want to answer this for the sake of not turning the thread into a flame war.(potentially)
> 
> Though I personally think the way in which they did the Adagio series is a step forward in the right direction for sample libraries.



It has happened to at least one composer who is well known in this community but for reasons unknown. 

As for the Adagio series. I'm not a fan and that is all I will say. :|


----------



## NYC Composer (May 19, 2014)

The percussion is the last reason I keep good old EWQLSO around. I'm sure there's lots better, but it's fine for me and I just assign my limited resources to other things.


----------



## JPQ (May 19, 2014)

This timpani comparison which mentioned earlier i think i dont found it anymore form net. i cannot listen it now and i am same situation earlier but i want listen it today i mean about 8-10 hours later.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 19, 2014)

EWQLSO timps were the last thing I gave up in my previous palate for orchestra. They were really good! Maybe getting Gold or Silver just for the perc is in option, cost wise?

The Gran Cassa is excellent as well.

Mr A


----------



## JE Martinsen (May 19, 2014)

I second the vote on CinePerc's timpanis. Sounds gorgeous with the Sony Scoring Stage baked in. I'm also using Wavesfactory's W-Timpani though, and it has absolutely no competition at that price, obviously. Best bang for the buck.

I've been wanting to buy Timpanies On Fire Vol 1 for a good while, but I decided to wait for Vol 2 hoping that there would be a bundle offer. Just sent them an e-mail asking if there's any news on this in the horizon.


----------

